# I must be special



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

*Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (50%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
*Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (85%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational
*Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (65%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli
*Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (75%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity
*Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (0%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment
*Si (Introverted Sensing)* (25%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments
*Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (35%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups
*Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (85%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - *unclear*


My use of both Ne and Ni continues to haunt me. Can someone explain the difference between the two in a simplified version?

EDIT: Hold on, I think I'll fill out a questionnaire.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

_0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
_Bit tired. Was feeling very incompetent today. Still am, mostly. _
1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
_Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

It has a lot of bright colors and is beautiful. I like how it concentrates on the nearest branch and blurs out the background. Seems like a nice, warm spring day which I am looking forward to.


2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Probably laugh. Start trying to think of why the car broke down, thinking of the owner of the car and connections between that. Start watching my friends trying to figure it out and getting mad, predicting what they'll do. Other than that, call Triple A. 



3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Depends on my mood. If the concert got me all hyped up and I'm comfortable with this group of friend, then I'd definitely go. If one of these things aren't so, then I would not want to go to the after-party.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Inwardly, I might think he's an idiot. Outwardly, I would probably debate with him.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

I would be angry, varying to the degree of what I saw. Depending on the degree, I might do say or do something.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

I think the main thing is me wanting to contribute to humanity as a whole. Coercion that does not benefit the majority is wrong. Question everything. I mainly came about determining these through my own thought and self-study. The only thing I can think of that would change these would be a major life event I would go through. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

I think mainly my awkwardness which is caused by me being somewhat 'scatter-brained, especially when I'm having a conversation. My willingness to tell someone when I disagree with them. And being an asshole. 

I would probably change my awkwardness and have the ability to be more charismatic. I think I have great potential with that, I just can't find the energy for all the *nice* socialization in me.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I usually follow them since I can usually pinpoint where they generally came from. They're mainly triggered when thinking about what people will do or say and generally just in the psychology of people.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

Mostly things I do by myself. Running, reading, thinking, etc.. Then of course things with people drain me. 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

Honestly, I wish I did this more. xD Really the only things I do suppress are just the totally random and weird things that come into my mind that even I know not to say.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> . Coercion that does not benefit the majority is wrong.


I hand you a magic button. If you press it, all of the world's children will receive free education and medical care for life -- except for one child chosen at random. That one child will be sent to the gulag to spend the rest of his or her days making big rocks into small rocks.

Do you push the button? Why or why not?




> Question everything.


Why?

(I'm not picking a fight. I'm trying to understand how you think.)


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

NighTi said:


> I hand you a magic button. If you press it, all of the world's children will receive free education and medical care for life -- except for one child chosen at random. That one child will be sent to the gulag to spend the rest of his or her days making big rocks into small rocks.
> 
> Do you push the button? Why or why not?
> 
> ...


1. I would push the button. It is completely irrational and flat-out stupid to sacrifice the well-being of all children for one child. Especially when MORE than one child probably does spend their days making big rocks into small rocks. 

2. Because you can't just blindly believe in authority and what was drilled into your head at the moment of your birth. That is exactly what limits human progress. What if people never questioned if the Earth was flat? Or that there was not a more efficient way of acquiring meat? (domestication of animals which set off the birth of civilization). 

The answer to both of these seem so obvious to me.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> 1. I would push the button. It is completely irrational and flat-out stupid to sacrifice the well-being of all children for one child. Especially when MORE than one child probably does spend their days making big rocks into small rocks.


OK. Good, but I'm afraid that the cost of books and medicine have gone up. Now, we need 10% of the world's children smashing rocks so that 90% can have free education and medical care for life.

Do you still push the button?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

NighTi said:


> OK. Good, but I'm afraid that the cost of books and medicine have gone up. Now, we need 10% of the world's children smashing rocks so that 90% can have free education and medical care for life.
> 
> Do you still push the button?


That's a tough call at first. I would look at the statistics of children that are already in poverty, which I know is much greater than 10%. And a very small percentage of children live in countries with universal healthcare and education. So yes, with a little hesitation.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

@ThatOneWeirdGuy

I ran the deal by the teachers' and doctors' unions, and they just won't go for it. That's the bad news. The good news is that the confectionery and telecommunication workers jumped at the opportunity to help 90% of the world's children. Would you accept free chocolate and mobile phones for life instead of education and medical care?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

NighTi said:


> @_ThatOneWeirdGuy_
> 
> I ran the deal by the teachers' and doctors' unions, and they just won't go for it. That's the bad news. The good news is that the confectionery and telecommunication workers jumped at the opportunity to help 90% of the world's children. Would you accept free chocolate and mobile phones for life instead of education and medical care?


For 10 percent of the world's children to smash rocks? No. Neither will help them and their families survive. They need healthy nutritional foods, not only eating sweets and becoming malnourished because they've never had so much sugar in their life. And phone's, while an extremely useful tool for communication, isn't as essential as medicine and education. Simply not a worthy sacrifice to enslave 1 out of every 10 children.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

@ThatOneWeirdGuy ,

In school, which subject did you find easier: algebra or geometry? Why?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

NighTi said:


> @_ThatOneWeirdGuy_ ,
> 
> In school, which subject did you find easier: algebra or geometry? Why?


Geometry. It gave me a visual of the math other than numbers. 

Sometimes I was a little slow in understanding the abstract concepts in algebra, but once I got them the next couple chapters were always quite easy for me.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

bumpz


----------



## ejomby (Feb 27, 2013)

Definitely not INTP. Strong Fi, and Strong Te evidenced in very practically minded thinking. I think you are INTJ-- plus you're a self-admitted jerk, which is the hallmark of the INTJ.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ejomby said:


> Definitely not INTP. Strong Fi, and Strong Te evidenced in very practically minded thinking. I think you are INTJ-- plus you're a self-admitted jerk, which is the hallmark of the INTJ.


INTJ's don't have strong Fi's, though... When people directly ask me about a problem, I'm very good at solving it practically-minded, but I'm used to applying my thought internally. Or maybe that's just Ni. I have no idea. >.<


----------



## ejomby (Feb 27, 2013)

But do you prefer practical questions? Ones that can be solved and put into practice? If so, INTJ. Or ones that are theoretical and may never be solved? INTP.

Also, when I say strong Fi, I don't mean that in the normal sense. I mean you stand very strongly for your ideals. But a truly strong Fi and developed Fi allows you to empathize with everyone-- you understand what they're feeling on the basis of your own feelings.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ejomby said:


> But do you prefer practical questions? Ones that can be solved and put into practice? If so, INTJ. Or ones that are theoretical and may never be solved? INTP.
> 
> Also, when I say strong Fi, I don't mean that in the normal sense. I mean you stand very strongly for your ideals. But a truly strong Fi and developed Fi allows you to empathize with everyone-- you understand what they're feeling on the basis of your own feelings.


In that case, I'd affiliate with INTJ. What's the difference between Ti and Ni?


----------



## ejomby (Feb 27, 2013)

Ti and Ni are 2 completely different things. Ti is a way making judgments; Ni is the way ideas come to us. If it is introverted, then it is filtered through the subject and related to the subject. Ti = my ideas, my theories that I've ordered, refined and come up with. Te = not mine, but the way things have to be done based on the ways things are. Ne = the object itself gives them new ideas. Ni = the subject applies what it already knows to the thing to find its form. Does that make any sense?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ejomby said:


> Ti and Ni are 2 completely different things. Ti is a way making judgments; Ni is the way ideas come to us. If it is introverted, then it is filtered through the subject and related to the subject. Ti = my ideas, my theories that I've ordered, refined and come up with. Te = not mine, but the way things have to be done based on the ways things are. Ne = the object itself gives them new ideas. Ni = the subject applies what it already knows to the thing to find its form. Does that make any sense?


Those were extremely generalized descriptions and some made no sense whatsoever. I've done some research, and I'm starting to think I'm an INTJ.


----------



## ejomby (Feb 27, 2013)

I think that's a pretty good sign. I'm pretty sure I'm INTP. I study philosophy and teach it. INTP and INTJ are great thinkers, but think in different ways, and a lot of times, they misunderstand each other because of the different ways they approach the world.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ejomby said:


> I think that's a pretty good sign. I'm pretty sure I'm INTP. I study philosophy and teach it. INTP and INTJ are great thinkers, but think in different ways, and a lot of times, they misunderstand each other because of the different ways they approach the world.


One thing that does bother me though, is that I'm a lot more flexible than the stereotypical INTJ is supposed to be in most of the descriptions.


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I think the main thing is me wanting to contribute to humanity as a whole. Coercion that does not benefit the majority is wrong. Question everything. I mainly came about determining these through my own thought and self-study.


This part is very INTP. 

The first two sentences show Fe which encourages sacrifice for the good of the community. Fi on the other hand focuses on the individual, not "humanity" and coercion of the individual is wrong no matter who it benefits (punishment for crimes excluded).

The second two sentences show Ti in determining truth subjectively though "my own thought and self-study." The Te approach would be research and objective observation. Te also does not "question everything" but is more practical in proposing questions the answers to which are likely to give a practical benefit.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Thorgar said:


> This part is very INTP.
> 
> The first two sentences show Fe which encourages sacrifice for the good of the community. Fi on the other hand focuses on the individual, not "humanity" and coercion of the individual is wrong no matter who it benefits (punishment for crimes excluded).
> 
> The second two sentences show Ti in determining truth subjectively though "my own thought and self-study." The Te approach would be research and objective observation. Te also does not "question everything" but is more practical in proposing questions the answers to which are likely to give a practical benefit.


Te does the exact same thing just in a different way. :/ I'm starting to think people are just looking for things to confirm their original hunch. The INTP thinks I'm INTJ and the INTJ thinks I'm INTP. >.<


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

I think cognitive functions are way too broad. MBTI is so flawed. :/


----------



## ejomby (Feb 27, 2013)

Thorgar said:


> This part is very INTP.
> 
> The first two sentences show Fe which encourages sacrifice for the good of the community. Fi on the other hand focuses on the individual, not "humanity" and coercion of the individual is wrong no matter who it benefits (punishment for crimes excluded).
> 
> The second two sentences show Ti in determining truth subjectively though "my own thought and self-study." The Te approach would be research and objective observation. Te also does not "question everything" but is more practical in proposing questions the answers to which are likely to give a practical benefit.


No way. Too terse. "Coercion that does not benefit the majority is wrong" and "Question everything" are stated like values that can't be questioned. They proceed from an inner conviction. You'd have to seriously challenge them. They're axiomatic.

There's nothing that prevents someone with Fi to care about all of humanity. In fact, many do. Fe isn't about concern for all of humanity, it's about adjusting the way you operate with people according to the way people act rather than your own ideas.

Also anyone is capable of self thought and self study. Even ESFPs.


----------



## ejomby (Feb 27, 2013)

The INTP sees the world and says "teach me" and "I'll never touch you." The INTJ says "Knowledge is power" and "How can I order you."


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

When I said "self-study" I meant reading, internet research, etc..


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I think cognitive functions are way too broad. MBTI is so flawed./


The statistician George Box observed, "All models are wrong, but some are useful." Give it a chance and it may show you something useful about how you gather and process information. 

I think you're an interesting case because you lead with a very strong judging function but I could make a good argument for either Thinking or Feeling. You judge based on values, but those values are utilitarian and authoritarian. I think you would be right at home in the Politburo, poring over data and deciding what bakers will charge for a loaf of bread today. 

I'm not sure whether to file utilitarianism under Thinking or Feeling, but I'm going to guess "Thinking" in your case, based on one scrap of apparently flimsy evidence: your desire to look at statistics before making a decision. Utilitarian calculus is important to you. Calculus is Thinking rather than Feeling.

I'm going to guess that your dominant function is Extraverted Thinking (Te). You're focused on the outside world, the "good of humanity." You want to support your decisions with facts and data.

I'm also going to guess that your auxiliary function is Introverted Intuition (Ni). This comes out in your answer to the final survey question. You get weird ideas about things and you suppress them. It also comes out in your preference for geometry over algebra.

Therefore, my initial guess is TeNiSeFi (ENTJ). If I'm correct, Fi shows up when you're off balance. Superficially, it can resemble Te with its definitive declarations. The difference is that Fi does not need data, and it's not particularly concerned about what will work. It wants what is "good" or "right."

I don't think that INTJ or INFJ fits at all. Despite their four-letter code, these types lead with perception rather than judgment, and the perception is Ni, the very function that you seem inclined to repress.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

NighTi said:


> The statistician George Box observed, "All models are wrong, but some are useful." Give it a chance and it may show you something useful about how you gather and process information.
> 
> I think you're an interesting case because you lead with a very strong judging function but I could make a good argument for either Thinking or Feeling. You judge based on values, but those values are utilitarian and authoritarian. I think you would be right at home in the Politburo, poring over data and deciding what bakers will charge for a loaf of bread today.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you meant by authoritarian, but I'm very much against that. People should have as much freedom as possible without hurting others. Also, the baker thing sounds extremely boring and wouldn't really promote the use of any creativity. 

There is no way in hell I am an extrovert. :| I may have dreams of changing the world for the better, but I am most comfortable in my room. I just feel like I need to contribute somehow.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> There is no way in hell I am an extrovert.


I thought that would be your reaction. In fact, I had written a couple of paragraphs about potential introvert matches but erased them because they made less sense the more I thought about them.

I already explained why I think that Ni dominance doesn't fit. Ti dominance doesn't seem to fit either. Ti is meta-thinking, thinking about thinking. You seem to think about things in the outside world rather than dwelling on your own thoughts. Ti dominants tend to prefer logic over data, structure over content. Jung used Immanuel Kant as an example of a Ti dominant and Charles Darwin as an example of a Te dominant.

Si dominance? Highly unlikely. I see no evidence at all. Like Ni dominants, Si dominants are perceivers on the inside. If they come across as more judgmental, it's because they're constantly comparing new data to "known good" data, but this keeps both feet firmly planted on the ground. They're likely to become suspicious of grand aspirations about "the good of humanity." 

That leaves Fi. Reverse the functions of ENTJ (TeNiSeFi) and you get ISFP (FiSeNiTe). I suppose that could be right and your utilitarianism falls under "inner values" rather than "mechanical system." 

I still like ENTJ better, but I've had about 30 minutes worth of contact with you and you've known yourself for as long as you've been conscious. I'm actually quite interested in this thread because I'm so uncertain about what to do with the strong utilitarianism. I'd love to see someone else weigh in.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

NighTi said:


> I thought that would be your reaction. In fact, I had written a couple of paragraphs about potential introvert matches but erased them because they made less sense the more I thought about them.
> 
> I already explained why I think that Ni dominance doesn't fit. Ti dominance doesn't seem to fit either. Ti is meta-thinking, thinking about thinking. You seem to think about things in the outside world rather than dwelling on your own thoughts. Ti dominants tend to prefer logic over data, structure over content. Jung used Immanuel Kant as an example of a Ti dominant and Charles Darwin as an example of a Te dominant.
> 
> ...


Explain further why you think I'm not dominant Ni or Ti... I want to contribute to people and society, but that's not how I perceive the entire world, if that makes sense. Not how I think. I don't look at everything and look at how it could be improved or organized better using logic. 

I appreciate your opinion, you seem very intelligent, but I really disagree with the dominant Te.


----------



## ejomby (Feb 27, 2013)

We're always more complex than these personality types. But they tend to show us how we think more often than not. (We're actually capable of all the functions, we just tend to choose some more than others.)


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ejomby said:


> We're always more complex than these personality types. But they tend to show us how we think more often than not. (We're actually capable of all the functions, we just tend to choose some more than others.)


And I use Te a lot less than a few.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Explain further why you think I'm not dominant Ni or Ti...


Introverts can be tough to read because we hide behind our auxiliary functions. It's entirely possible that you are actually an introverted sensing type and that you're fooling me with your "dominant judging" face, but it strikes me so strongly and distinctly that I have trouble seeing much else. 

I should stop for a moment to explain. You probably understand this stuff by now but others reading our conversation may not. In Jung's cognitive function model, each of us has one perspective which dominates our conscious life most of the time. Most of us have access to other functions as well, but it's easy to lose sight of how dominant the dominant function is. Isabel Myers compares the dominant and auxiliary functions to a general and his lieutenant. In an introverted mind, the general hides in his tent and delegates communication to the lieutenant most of the time. Make no mistake, however. The general is firmly in control and the lieutenant acts in his service.

This is why INFJs like me often get mistaken for extraverts. Our auxiliary extraverted feeling allows us to present ourselves well in public. We can display tremendous personal warmth in conversation and have a good sense for how we ought to behave socially, but unlike ENFJs or ESFJs , we can't keep the act up for long. It tires us out. On the inside, we're actually a fountain of irrational (and often totally inappropriate) impressions which springs up from deep inside us. That's our dominant introverted intuition (Ni). We display feeling judgment (Fe) to the world, but it doesn't drive us.

Despite appearances to the contrary, INTJs are 80% the same as INFJs. They too are driven by that irrational stream of impressions. The extraverted thinking is just a filter and the face they show the world.

Again, you could be fooling me completely, but every indication I see points to a dominant judging function. Jung called it a "Rational" function. You're driven by a need to understand, label, and organize. Ni and Si ("Irrational") dominants aren't. We're content to watch and see what happens next. 

The "J" in MBTI can be confusing. In the case of introverts, it means the opposite of what it says. IxxJ are the dominant perceiving types. IxxP are the dominant judging types. This also leads to some very confusing test results, but that's another topic for another time.

That's why I don't believe you're an INTJ (or INFJ, ISFJ, or ISTJ).

What about Ti? Could you be an INTP or an ISTP? I doubt that too, but for a completely different reason. Jung's model follows the literal meaning of the word introverted: "turned inward." Ti is thinking turned inward upon itself. The inner world of a Ti dominant is thinking about thought. Look around the forums for posts by INTPs and ISTPs and you'll see what I mean. They use language carefully and express thoughts precisely. Then, they often write a second sentence which qualifies the first, regardless of how well-written the first was. If you look closely, you will see this pattern in the way I write as well. My tertiary Ti is unusually strong and it shows.

Te does exactly the opposite. It turns its reasoning power outward. When you asked for data about children and poverty, you showed this kind of reasoning. For a Te dominant, data is essential. For a Ti dominant, it's a nuisance that must be reconciled with the system.



> I don't look at everything and look at how it could be improved or organized better using logic.


But I do, and I'm Ni/Fe/Ti, no sign of Te anywhere. According to Keirsey and the whole-type profiles, a need to improve things based on mechanical reasoning is an "NT" trait. This had me confused for years. There are two kinds of N and two kinds of T, and they're very different from one another. If you want to understand which type of T you prefer, consider _how_ you think. Which do you use more: structure or data? Which is better, an abstract logical argument or hard evidence?




> I appreciate your opinion, you seem very intelligent


You can fool all of the people some of the time...


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

NighTi said:


> Introverts can be tough to read because we hide behind our auxiliary functions. It's entirely possible that you are actually an introverted sensing type and that you're fooling me with your "dominant judging" face, but it strikes me so strongly and distinctly that I have trouble seeing much else.
> 
> I should stop for a moment to explain. You probably understand this stuff by now but others reading our conversation may not. In Jung's cognitive function model, each of us has one perspective which dominates our conscious life most of the time. Most of us have access to other functions as well, but it's easy to lose sight of how dominant the dominant function is. Isabel Myers compares the dominant and auxiliary functions to a general and his lieutenant. In an introverted mind, the general hides in his tent and delegates communication to the lieutenant most of the time. Make no mistake, however. The general is firmly in control and the lieutenant acts in his service.
> 
> ...


This INFJ is all aflutter from this FANTASTIC REPLY! roud:


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

NighTi said:


> Introverts can be tough to read because we hide behind our auxiliary functions. It's entirely possible that you are actually an introverted sensing type and that you're fooling me with your "dominant judging" face, but it strikes me so strongly and distinctly that I have trouble seeing much else.
> 
> I should stop for a moment to explain. You probably understand this stuff by now but others reading our conversation may not. In Jung's cognitive function model, each of us has one perspective which dominates our conscious life most of the time. Most of us have access to other functions as well, but it's easy to lose sight of how dominant the dominant function is. Isabel Myers compares the dominant and auxiliary functions to a general and his lieutenant. In an introverted mind, the general hides in his tent and delegates communication to the lieutenant most of the time. Make no mistake, however. The general is firmly in control and the lieutenant acts in his service.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the fantastic reply. After thinking about it on two long bus rides today and rereading you post, I think I am fooling you with Ni. I'm kind of everywhere with my thoughts and I am most comfortable when I am just thinking by myself. What I get the most enjoyment from thinking about is politics and economics, external applications. I love planning out things, making everything as efficient as possible and needing to visualize it all. 

Whenever I try to solve any kind of problem or puzzle, my head just kind of randomly bounces around on ideas and connections. Eventually, once I've sorted through the whole mess in my head, I will organize them and see which is most likely and go with it. Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that how a well developed Ni and Te would work together?


P.S; I think you're being a little too modest.


----------



## ejomby (Feb 27, 2013)

I think people can use different sorts of thinking all the time, but it always depends on the question "why?" Many times I can find that I am very practically minded thinker. For example, I organize everything in my house, not because I enjoy doing it-- but because if I don't, things will fall apart (I have 2 kids that I take care of by myself). I worked for a packing company once, and I was the best at scanning packages and organizing them into a container out of our whole group. In fact, I set records for the most weight in a single container because of the way I organized it. But. But I didn't do it because I enjoyed it or needed to do it. I did it because I wanted to do well in the company and be admired and not be criticized. It was all subjected to my Fe. We always have to continue to ask why we do certain things. I think if you get to the point where you can say you do it because you enjoy it, then you've found what your dominant is.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Thank you for the fantastic reply. After thinking about it on two long bus rides today and rereading you post, I think I am fooling you with Ni. I'm kind of everywhere with my thoughts and I am most comfortable when I am just thinking by myself. What I get the most enjoyment from thinking about is politics and economics, external applications. I love planning out things, making everything as efficient as possible and needing to visualize it all.
> 
> Whenever I try to solve any kind of problem or puzzle, my head just kind of randomly bounces around on ideas and connections. Eventually, once I've sorted through the whole mess in my head, I will organize them and see which is most likely and go with it. Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that how a well developed Ni and Te would work together?
> 
> ...


I say from that Ti over Te. Your whole post is a thought about thinking, categorizing, explaining. Meta thinking, if you like.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Ellis Bell said:


> I say from that Ti over Te. Your whole post is a thought about thinking, categorizing, explaining. Meta thinking, if you like.


That's exactly what Te is, but just with the external world?


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> What I get the most enjoyment from thinking about is politics and economics


What do you think of the recent attempt by Cyprus and the EU to execute an impromptu 10% tax on bank accounts?




> Whenever I try to solve any kind of problem or puzzle, my head just kind of randomly bounces around on ideas and connections. Eventually, once I've sorted through the whole mess in my head, I will organize them and see which is most likely and go with it. Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that how a well developed Ni and Te would work together?


Perhaps, but now I'm wavering. In this most recent post, I saw the same thing that @Ellis Bell mentioned. 

Let's talk about the fiscal crisis in Cyprus. What do you think?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

NighTi said:


> What do you think of the recent attempt by Cyprus and the EU to execute an impromptu 10% tax on bank accounts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's an absolute abomination that economic matters have gotten so bad in that part of Europe due to corrupt government. So much so, the government has to have an 'emergency taxation' so the government doesn't go bankrupt when its people are struggling to make ends meet. 

If I had my way, I would completely reestablish the system in the country, but that couldn't be done without the people suffering because human cooperation only goes so far... Which isn't too far to begin with on a macro scale. I have no idea what kind of democracy is in place right now in the country, but I'd probably have a more direct system (not a complete direct democracy) and have the people educated to better participate in the democracy to prevent corrupted leaders from coming into power. That's exactly what a democracy is supposed to do. This was more of a general solution for most governments in the world.

On the economic and resource management scale, I don't think completely revamping that would work, because nobody would trust the new currency. Then again, the whole human cooperation thing, if I had it my way. But I don't. So I don't really know about that. 

When I said I like to think about economics, I meant the general meaning of an economy. The efficient use of resources. More like the generalities of how a system should work.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

@_ThatOne_WeirdGuy, Let's bring it down to ground level and the realistic options on the table. Government debt is at the inflection point where simply servicing it threatens to overwhelm tax capacity. Creditors are nervous and therefore demand a risk premium on top of prevailing interest rates. This only makes the debt more difficult to service and creates as self-perpetuating feedback loop.

Under these circumstances, does confiscating 10% of bank deposits to reduce government debt make fiscal sense? Why or why not? If not, do you have a more sensible idea?


----------

